# Ouija Board Invitation Ideas?



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

Just wondering if anyone has any cool ideas for creating something unique with those Ouija Board template invitations? I am thinking about ordering the custom ones off of Etsy, I'll get a digital copy of my invitation which I can then use to print as many invites as needed onto card stock. I usually hand deliver my invitations, mainly because I like to do something fun with them --- for instance, one year I tucked the invitation inside miniature coffins, another year it was in skulls, etc. My guests have been a little spoiled with past invitations so I don't want to just hand out a card stock Ouija Board this year. Have any of you ever done anything cool with these Ouija Board invitations?


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Can u show a picture, maybe that will help spark some creativity


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

you could get the little wood coffins and paint oujia boards on them or mod podge them and then put the invite inside is a idea








or get some potion bottols and put invite inside them


----------



## awokennightmare (Jan 17, 2013)

I like this idea. I had never thought of it before.


----------



## ScaredyCat (Sep 9, 2011)

You're right, Pumpkinpie. I guess I shouldn't have assumed everyone knew what I was talking about!  Here is a picture off Etsy. I think the designer is a member of this forum (sorry, I don't know your name to give you credit). I LOVE this idea but want to "jazz" it up a bit ... maybe place the card on some sort of cardboard backing wrapped in black fabric, kind of similar to the way it looks in the picture, I guess. Saki.Girl, your idea is fantastic!


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

Beautiful invite!!! I've looked around and the only thing I've seen outside of just the standard invite is a repurposed altoids tin. Here's some pics, but I really like sakigirls coffin idea


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

You know to bad you could night find some clear big balls that came apart put the invite in it like a crystal ball


----------

